# الفرق بين الهندسة والهندسة التكنولوجيا



## q8rix (5 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
انا طالب خريج متخرج من كلية التكنولوجيا المهم حاب اكمل دراستي وعندي خيارين
1- اني اروح الكلية الاسترالية بعثه داخليه (تكنولوجيا هندسة نفط وغاز بكالوريوس) اب 3 سنين 
2- او اروح بريطانيا ادرس بحسابي الخاص ابجامعة London south bank university واخلصها ابسنتين


السؤال الحين : شنو الفرق بين الهندسة والهندسة التكنولوجيا (بالدراسه فرق سنه) بس بالشغل وطريقة الدوام وبالعامه
وهل شغلة المهندس التكنولوجيا مكتبيه ام 100% حقول وشنو الفرق بين هندسة بترول وو هندسة نفط وغاز
وهل يستطيع ان يعمل في قطاع ال FD ام لا
وشكرا
شباب ترا اجابتكم راح اتحدد مستقبلي واتمنى القى اجابه كامله وواضحه

----------------------------------
وعموما انا لغتي الانجليزيه زينه والحمد الله على كلام المجلس الثقافي البريطاني بالكويت قالولي على طول دش دورة تحضير ال IELTS ومعدلي بالتطبيقي 3.35*


----------

